# And somehow I ended up with ANOTHER one.......



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 1, 2011)

This is Bandit, formerly known as Toy (which is just what the past owner's kids thought he was), he is guessed to be about 11 yrs. old and is 36" tall. He is a gelding. I was told by his last owner that they adopted him from a local rescue who ended up with him because he outgrew his AMHA papers and was no longer used for breeding. The last owners had 4 young boys who tortured the poor little guy, which made him not like to be handled or caught. No one in the family could get near him (he was in a pasture with 3 full sized horse) or catch him. These people owned him for about 5 years, when they first got him the kids were able to ride him but they got bored with him and lost interest and all they would do with him was tease him. So I was contacted by a friend of the old owner and was asked if I wanted another mini (they knew I have 4 others), they said he'd give him to me and told me he would be a challenge and needed some work. A couple weeks went by and now I have him. I went to look at him and I just couldn't leave him there. So I brought him home to get a new, fresh start on life.

Ever since he set foot in my dry lot field he's been extremely easy to catch, which is amazing because when I went to see him I couldn't get closer than 20 feet from him, I guess he just needed to get out of that environment. He gets along great with my other 4 geldings. I trimmed his feet and he needs to lose some extra baggage but overall he's not in horrible shape. He's on a diet along with my other 4 and getting excersized, I think he'll come along nicely. He's really easy going and was perfect for trimming and clipping his bridle path, he's got a really good temperment. I want to train him to drive and be handled by kids again, see if I can turn him into a good little kids horse. So here's Bandit.....minus the abundance of extra pounds what do you think of him? For these pics all I did was brush him...


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats on your new guy,he's very pretty



.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 1, 2011)

I think he's a nice looking gelding now, but I bet he'll look awesome trimmed up! He's got such a kind eye too; I'm so glad he's in better hands now.


----------



## barnbum (Jul 1, 2011)

I love his look! What great eyes he has! Glad he's with you!


----------



## Marty (Jul 1, 2011)

He's nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## albahurst (Jul 1, 2011)

Very handsome! COngrats to both of you


----------



## kaykay (Jul 2, 2011)

He has performance horse written all over him! Reminds me of a mini quarter horse. I love big butts (on horses not me LOL)


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats and kudos to you for taking him in. I see a potentially very competitive performance PINTO. If there are pinto shows in your area, you might want to consider getting him registered with PtHA (www.pinto.org).


----------



## REO (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh hey! Nice boy!





He's already so much happier with you! I'm happy for him!Congrats!


----------



## Paradise Ponies (Jul 2, 2011)

He is so pretty and has a lovely face. You are very kind for taking him in! He will have a much better life now


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 3, 2011)

He's CUTE!! I'm glad he has you now!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 3, 2011)

What a lovely fella - and a very lucky one too! I'm so glad you took him in.








Anna


----------



## mrsj (Jul 5, 2011)

He's lovely. congrats!


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 5, 2011)

He's a doll



Lucky you...and lucky him


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you're going to have a lot of fun with him, and vice versa


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 6, 2011)

He's so pretty amd has such a kind, expressive eye. So kind of you to take him in.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! He's such a love and is really coming along great! I'm going to try and get him registered with Pinto, I too think he'd make a good performance horse.


----------

